# Still Not Sleeping Through the Night!



## Lola :) (Nov 20, 2012)

Lola will be 10months in 4 days and still wakes up during the night a few times a week...it's awful. Every night she spends time with me before I put her in her crate. Come 10 o-clock or so, I'll bring her out once more to go to the bathroom and I tuck her in her crate. She usually goes in no problem, but once 1 or 1:30 in the morning hits, she cries and wakes me up. I take her outside and she usually pees or poops and she goes back to bed. But she still gets up early, usually between 6 or 6:30 in the morning. Needless to say I'd like to get some more sleep and I am feeling discouraged that she's still waking up during the night. 

When I first got Lola she slept in my room in her crate but I soon realized that she is a VERY light sleeper and wakes up to even the slightest noise. So, I have moved her into the family room which she loves and thinks is "Lola's" room. I also got her a sound machine to block out other noise and I have a baby monitor (call me crazy) to keep an eye on her. Even when Lola was a lot younger but old enough to hold it through the night, she would wake me at least two times a night to go out. 

I do take Lola's water away a few hours before bed, even though I don't like to. She also gets lots of exercise, play time, and tons of love during the day. Even though Lola does usually pee when we are outside during the middle of the night, I really think this could just be separation anxiety. It's almost as if she wakes up during the night, realizes she's not with me anymore and feels the need to get me up. I don't think it's anything medical related. She pees normally during the day and there isn't any blood in her urine. She's been housebroken from a very young age and has never had an accident in her crate.

Sorry this is super long, but I could definitely use some advice. I've thought about just letting her sleep with me but 1. She's such a light sleeper and 2. If I get up during the night to use the bathroom, I know she'll jump off the bed with me and I don't want to disturb her sleep either. I know Lola is definitely old enough to sleep through the night, so I can't figure out what I'm doing wrong!!


----------



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

If you don't mind her sleeping with you, I wouldn't worry about waking her up if you have to use the bathroom or anything. She certainly isn't getting uninterrupted sleep right now, and neither are you . I think _your _sleep is more important anyway - she's a dog, she can nap all day if she wants to!

Cey used to wake up and follow me whenever I got up in the middle of the night. I started training him to stay on the bed unless I was also going to let him out, to avoid his having any thoughts that we were actually getting up (and wanting to play, eat, etc.) - first by tying him (safely) to the bed if I had to and giving him a treat when I got back for staying, then by telling him to stay and treating him when I got back if he stayed. These days, he wakes up enough to look at me to determine if I am going to allow him to get up or not, and then he stays and dozes until I return if I am not telling him to come.

Good luck!


----------



## swaye (Mar 28, 2013)

If she sleeps in her crate at night and you were thinking of letting her sleep with you, can you just bring her and her crate back in your room? I do think she will get accustomed to this arrangement in due time and after reassuringly telling her to go back to sleep, she will. If she doesn't, then she may need a potty break. I think consistency is the key. You both may have a few rough nights, but eventually sleep should become a welcome event.

Our Sofie is a light sleeper. She sleeps in our room in her crate and hasn't got us up since she was 10 weeks old. We both usually make a trip to the bathroom, too. Good luck, no matter what you try.


----------



## PiedPiper (Apr 30, 2013)

I'd try moving the crate back into your room. Piper sometimes wakes up if we get up at night, but as soon as we crawl back into bed she goes right back to sleep too. She doesn't make a peep until we leave the room in the morning...then she's complaining to be with us. I'd never heard the term "velcro dog" until I started visiting this forum, but it's so true. 

Honestly, I think it's pretty normal for a dog to be a "light sleeper." It's in their nature to be alert and pick up on things we ignore. Once they get used to the routine and the noises and such, they will start ignoring the things they deem as "ordinary" and no longer "exciting."


----------



## swaye (Mar 28, 2013)

Yes, I agree snout the light sleeper comment from Pied Piper. We have had dogs all of our lives and eventually they "sleep" through much of the routine household noises.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

swaye said:


> Yes, I agree snout the light sleeper comment from Pied Piper. We have had dogs all of our lives and eventually they "sleep" through much of the routine household noises.


Kodi doesn't get up when we move around, but if you look closely, you'll see his little eyes open and following you until he knows what's up!


----------



## narci (Sep 6, 2011)

Oreo use to sleep in his crate in our room and wouldn't wake up.

Now we let him sort of sleep with us.

We would be in bed watching tv or reading and he'd sleep between my wife and myself on the bed. Once the lights go out, Oreo gets the 'Goto Bed' command and he hops off our bed and he goes straight into his own doggie bed on the floor by the door.

He does wake up around 4am/5am and sneaks back up on to our bed and goes back to sleep.

when we wake up around 7:30am, he still sleeping and we have to drag his butt out of bed to go potty. After potty he eats and goes right back to bed.

Our dog is so lazy.

Have you tried letting him sleep in a doggie bed instead of a crate?


----------

